# Big Apple BBQ Block Party June 13-14, 2009



## bakbone (May 5, 2009)

http://bigapplebbq.org/

"The Seventh Annual Snapple Big Apple Barbecue Block Party returns to Madison Square Park in New York City June 13-14, 2009, from 
11:00 AM – 7:00 PM. The weekend-long event takes place every June and brings together the country’s top pitmasters who cook up their award-winning food for over a hundred thousand barbecue enthusiasts. Set against the beautiful backdrop of Madison Square Park, the Snapple Big Apple Barbecue Block Party attracts people from near and far to sustain and celebrate America’s authentic culinary and musical traditions.
Admission to the event is free. Take in the sights, sounds and smells of the event – from great live music to engaging seminars and cooking demonstrations – without ever dropping a dollar. The country’s best barbecue is available from top pitmasters for only $8 per plate.
Proceeds from the Snapple Big Apple Barbecue Block Party support the Madison Square Park Conservancy, the organization responsible for the beauty, ongoing maintenance, and programming of this historic park."
 -  from http://bigapplebbq.org/  homepage

I Went last year it was a great time but it was over 100 degrees out that weekend!


----------



## dirtman775 (May 5, 2009)

sounds and looks great....but a little crowded for someone with little children


----------

